# Nematode/white worms?



## dysphoria (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok, so I am pretty sure that these are either nematodes or annelid worms of some sort from doing some searching around the forum.






However, my concern is that my vents had laid a couple eggs on the glass and I noticed yesterday that these little worms were hanging out near the clutch. This morning the eggs look nearly dissolved and all that is left is the jelly they sat in. The little worms seem attracted to the jelly. 

Is this a likely case were the eggs were infertile and the worms were just cleaning up, or could they perhaps had their way with good eggs and destroyed them?

I just recently noticed a bit of wave of these guys on the glass, and am curious if I am in for a headache, or if I should just relax and ignore the little guys.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nematode or nemertean. I don't think that either will eat live eggs but will quickly eat up dead eggs and the remaining jelly sac. As far as I know the only real issue they pose is to your fruitflies and microfauna. They can really devastate the populations, they are also easily transferable to other tanks so be careful.


----------



## IHeartFrogs (May 8, 2012)

I've noticed them around some of my clutches when I pull eggs into my incubator. I have not had a issue with them because they do not seem to target the egg or jelly matter but more of the "junk" that doesn't really effect the health of the egg. It would be my opinion to say that you should be just fine.


----------



## dysphoria (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for the quick responses. I still seem to have quite a population of springtails, and flies seem to live for quite a while when the frogs don't get to them.. I am thinking that they are probably harmless. Seeing their activity around the egg clutch was just a little alarming.

The other interesting thing I've noticed is that shortly after the lights come on, they retreat back into the substrate, only to return back on the glass when the lights go out.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

They are difficult to control and will likely become major part of your vivarium very quickly. I don't think they will pose to much of a threat to be concerned about, just part of the hobby it seems. I felt the same way seeing them around my eggs but soon learned from other more experienced froggers that it isn't much to worry about. Also I believe they are more noctural because mine do the same and if you check out your glass in the middle of the night with a flashlight, you can really see how there are far more in there then you would think!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

They do not look to be nemerteans so the OP is probably right on the money with them being either a free living nematode or annelid. *They are not a threat to microfauna nor are they a threat to healthy eggs. *Eggs that are dying, infertile or dead will be consumed by them, healthy eggs are left alone. 

In some of the responses above, there appears to be some confusion between nematodes and nemerteans. Free living nematodes are not predators on microfauna. Nemerteans an entirely different type of "worm" are the predators. Neither free living nematodes or nemerteans are a threat to healthy eggs. 

Ed


----------

